# Hacks to use Roku/Chromecast app on Tivo Bolt?



## red.panda (Jan 8, 2017)

Is this done? Has this been done? Otherwise I have a Roku on the way, but thought it might be fun to try. Thanks.

This is the app, by the way:

Kanopy - Stream Classic Cinema, Indie Film and Top Documentaries


----------



## dadrepus (Jan 4, 2012)

This is the same type of streaming service as Prime on Netflix but requires your Library to become a member of the service and then you need a library card from your local library. I'm sure someone could write a program via the Opra software that is used to make plugins. No Hack required.


----------

